# oaa triple crown - algoma



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

Does anyone know if the practice range is gonna be open friday, saturday?

Thanks


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Holy smokes? How early are you going up? You going to try and get a week of practice in up there?

I would think it would be open on Saturday....but I'm not for sure.....


----------



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

Getting there friday! Figure the practice won't hurt! 
And ya, dwayne has a huge lead on us! And I'm planning to hold my lead on you!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

All he needs is a nickel Jay and your back in it.Shoot them in the middle buddy.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Dan better get an adding machine it`ll take more than a nickel there is an 8 or more point spread..jd just bet a few pessos and usually some one will crash..... good luck to ALL....


----------



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

I hope everyone shoots well! Good luck to all! See you sunday!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Yea....there is an 8 point difference between 2nd and 3rd and another 8 points between 3rd and 4th.....so the race is tight. Any one's game for the the last two positions.

Thanks for the vote of confidence Danno......I know Josh shoots well.....but I will make him work for it.

See you guys on Sunday.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

I am going to blow the dust off the old pin sight and shoot it next year.Teddy thats 1 nickel and 3 11's and thats a tie game.Shoot them up boys.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Dan,

Can't wait to shoot with you next year! (although I'm guessing there's not much dust on that old sight.....)

Josh, I sent you a PM regarding the shoot this Sunday.......


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

dan 8 points is 8 points not a nickel.... I wish jd the best he is a steady as a rock shooter.. still jd put some pessos on it lol lol ...


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Ted,

If I had your money....I'd burn mine!


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Don't be burning any green JD just pass it over I could use some more archery supplies LOL
I'm surprised you have it in you to make the drive after the long haul to the running bear LOL
Good luck Jason


----------



## Big Nickel (Mar 20, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is going to be peer shooting on Sunday? I would like to shoot with the people in my division.


----------



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

I haven't heard, some of us are going to try to shoot in our peer groups anyway!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

It is a random start and there will not be peer grouping. I contacted the organizers.

It's a bit disappointing that peer grouping will not take place. There are still a few classes that are separated by only a few points. Shooting with your peers keeps things honest and avoids questions after the fact. 

It's the last leg of the Triple Crown......why would we not be peer grouped?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

jd have to agree since it is A TRIPLE CROWN LARGE TYPE VENUE.. In my shoot only the cash guys where peer grouped .. and it was a back yard shoot... lol lol ...good luck everybody..


----------



## Big Nickel (Mar 20, 2011)

I agree with you JD, it's unfortunate. In any event, if you guys are looking to round out your groups, keep me and my father in mind.

Rob


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

B.N.,

PM sent.

See you in the Sault!!

Doupe


----------



## Big Nickel (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks JD. 

Just replied, we are in, see you in the Sault.

Rob


----------

